
Blackrock lost $90 investing in fossil fuels - alejohausner
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/31/blackrock-lost-90bn-investing-in-fossil-fuel-companies-report-finds
======
hndamien
$90bn

~~~
alejohausner
Damn! How can I edit the headline?

